# KC5TPY's Slicer - The Dead, The Resurrection and The final Death



## slimjimuk (Sep 1, 2016)

WAY back at the amazing smokers weekend, @KC5TPY very kindly donated a dead slicer to me, so I could have a play with it.

(Been busy with work, so not got round to posting the results, till now)

At the time we had a 12 day cure of back bacon going (with @Wade's quality cure) so I decided to try and get it running ASAP.

In order to work out the problem, I decided to take everything apart, note the part numbers and test them.













Bacon_S_1.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Sep 1, 2016


















Bacon_S_2.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Sep 1, 2016


















Bacon_S_3.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Sep 1, 2016


















Bacon_S_4.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Sep 1, 2016


















Bacon_S_5.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Sep 1, 2016


















Bacon_S_6.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Sep 1, 2016






All came apart and went in the dishwasher, while I cleaned up all the electric connections













Bacon_S_7.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Sep 1, 2016






(Not) what the dining table was designed for!













Bacon_S_8.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Sep 1, 2016


















Bacon_S_9.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Sep 1, 2016






Went back together and after extensive cleaning, it only bloomin' worked!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















Bacon_S_10.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Sep 1, 2016






Enter the bacon...













Bacon_S_11.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Sep 1, 2016


















Bacon_S_12.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Sep 1, 2016


















Bacon_S_13.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Sep 1, 2016






Seemed to work OK but the motor wasn't exactly making 'happy' sounds and I am sure it just wasn't moving fast enough.



The BAD news is .... it got to here and packed in again.

Spent another DAY taking it apart and fixing it up but I think that it has just decided it has had enough :(













Bacon_S_14.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Sep 1, 2016






The rest was sliced VERY well by Tamsin, so she will now be 'chief' bacon slicer from now on.

(Yes, I made that joke in my head too!)













Bacon_S_15.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Sep 1, 2016


















Bacon_S_16.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Sep 1, 2016


















Bacon_S_17.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Sep 1, 2016


















Bacon_S_18.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Sep 1, 2016






MOUNTAIN of bacon!













Bacon_S_19.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Sep 1, 2016






So, huge thanks to Danny for the donation. Just a shame after 2 days working on it, it only lasted for 20 mins. :(


----------



## mike w (Sep 1, 2016)

Beautiful bacon! Sorry to hear about the slicer dying. I chucked mine in the rubbish last week. It wont cut fast enough and tears up the meat.


----------



## smokin monkey (Sep 1, 2016)

Jim, you gave it your best! Gone to the big slicer grave yard in the sky!

Christmas is around the corner!


----------



## john trotter (Sep 1, 2016)

Guys these slices are very common and share parts with different manufactures,parts easily available,inc moter that could be re wound or bought new. the older machines are fantastic very few electronics.not cheap to buy a new one


----------



## slimjimuk (Sep 2, 2016)

Thanks folks...

I agree @John Trotter, It certainly hasn't gone to recycling.

Bagged it up (to keep it clean) and I am going to look into replacing the parts at some point. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















meatslicer-o.gif



__ slimjimuk
__ Sep 2, 2016


----------



## kc5tpy (Sep 5, 2016)

Hello Jim.  Sorry it turned out like that.  As I said I didn't get a chance to test before the weekend, hence the "donation".  AND it was FILTHY!!!!  As folks pointed out I paid almost £200 for my new Buffalo slicer.  Maybe a good idea to hang on to it as you said.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## kc5tpy (Sep 5, 2016)

Jim.  I know I originally asked £20 for the slicer.  I also didn't get to turn it on before the weekend.  Did you give me the £20 or did I just tell you to just take it?  As I get older these things are harder to remember; especially when clouded by drink on the smoking weekend.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I thought I told you to take it but if you gave me the £20  I need an address to send that back to you.  That would not be the way I do things.  Please send it to me by PM.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## slimjimuk (Sep 7, 2016)

Defo going to keep it and make it work better.

Just in the process of 'remodeling' the garage, so I have a permanent work space. Let me do some bench testing and soldering in a more optimum setup. The slicer may just be my first project.

As for the cash, I did try to force the £20 on you but you were (as it turn out you always are) a perfect Texan Gent and wouldn't have any of it. 













Texas_120-animated-flag-gifs.gif



__ slimjimuk
__ Sep 7, 2016






Shall buy you a few beers at the next BBQ Weekend.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





... and hopefully bring you some mechanically sliced bacon!


----------



## kc5tpy (Sep 7, 2016)

Jim.  If you run in to anything; post it here.  I have some electrical/electronics background and I am sure others here do also.

Did I REALLY turn down £20.00??  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------

